# Hebden Bridge meet-up?



## Dissident Junk (Nov 30, 2006)

Finally, after much galavanting around, I am back in the land of my youth, where my great aunt lies buried two rows behind Sylvia Plath, and you can get a decent pork pie.

Aye, I am back in the Calder Valley for the foreseeable future, and I am just outside Mytholmroyd, just down the road from Hebden Bridge.

So anyone fancy a meet-up in Hebden Bridge soon?

Also does anyone know of any art/literature nights that go on in the area these days? (All I seem to be able to find is The Puzzle Hall's stuff, and I am going there so much, 'tis becoming embarassing).


----------



## aqua (Nov 30, 2006)

I'd be up for a meet up  keep threatening msshirllavene with a visit anyways


----------



## Spion (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah, I'm potentially up for that. Would be a pricey taxi ride home tho, although it may be possible to rope some other Bradfordians in to cut that cost.


----------



## boha (Nov 30, 2006)

i'll be up for that. most of my friends and family still live in halifax and sowerby bridge, so i'm over that way loads (used to drink in hebden a lot).

if i can persuade my girlfriend to come, we can pile a few folk in the camper van (she doesn't drink at the moment) 

can also ask her about art/literature nights. she mainly does stuff over in bradford with various arts groups, but she has done some stuff up at hardcastle craggs, so she might know something.


----------



## soulman (Nov 30, 2006)

The Calder Valley is nice walking country. Might be able to make this.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 1, 2006)

I'll definitely be interested...should be good!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm definately up for it as I'm here already.  
Dissident Junk, Hebden has a very useful web site if you're looking for stuff. Known locally as hebweb, it's www.hebdenbridge.co.uk


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 3, 2006)

what cool places are there in Hebden Bridge, pub/bar wise?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2006)

try www.nawe.co.uk

their professional development prog for writers is run by a lady in Hebden, and they hold writing retreats somewhere out there, Lumb Bank or Pecket Well, might be both, ain't sure

have a look at their website tho


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2006)

ah
Lumb Bank things are by the Arvon Foundation - in league with NAWE and various Uni's

http://www.arvonfoundation.org/


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 3, 2006)

Hebden Bridge is rather a haven for artists and writers. I like it there, although I've heard from some people that it has become a victim of its own success. What do you think?


----------



## soulman (Dec 4, 2006)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> I'm definately up for it as I'm here already.
> Dissident Junk, Hebden has a very useful web site if you're looking for stuff. Known locally as hebweb, it's www.hebdenbridge.co.uk



I had a little ramble up over Wood Top and Cock Hill Moor today and then down into Hebden for a pint in the shoulder. I'd forgotten just how wonderful the views are. Them benches in the square look well wrong tho


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 4, 2006)

So . . . . 

Couple of questions:

1) Are we looking at a week night or a Friday night or a Sunday night? Please state your preference.

2) Are we looking at the week starting the 4th (this week), the 11th or the 18th?

3) Where shall we meet?


----------



## aqua (Dec 4, 2006)

weekend please for me, but I can't do any weekends now in Dec, it would have to be Jan/Feb

So I'll wait till round 2


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Dec 4, 2006)

I only have to walk into town so can do week or weekend for the next 3 weeks. After that I'm often away during the week.

soulman, you're right about the benches but it'll get worse once they put the sodding daft sundial in the square. If you walked in from Cock Hill you probably walked past my place. 

I don't think HB is a victim of it's own success but it does suffer from idiots on calderdale council imposing their daft ideas.


----------



## RockandorRoll (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd be up for this if possible? I'd be coming up from down Tod way 

What would actually be going on? social a chez someones? or meet up in a bar-esque place? maybe even urban trekking, go for a nice wander cross moors?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Dec 4, 2006)

Now got my son and his girlfriend coming to stay this weekend. I won't be able to play out so prefer sometime after this weekend.


----------



## northernhord (Dec 4, 2006)

I might well go for Hebdon in the Nu year, a not to bad train journey from Bolton.
Its probably not hard to score weed there if anyone feels the urge on the night teehee 

The last time I was there about a month ago I was thinking to myself 'Wouldnt it be great to get bladdered here'


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Dec 4, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> I
> The last time I was there about a month ago I was thinking to myself 'Wouldnt it be great to get bladdered here'


You should have said


----------



## northernhord (Dec 4, 2006)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> You should have said



I might well keep you to that


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 5, 2006)

May be up for this myself....keep us posted.


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 5, 2006)

Right. I've an idea, so stand back all of you with weak hearts.

*Lets do two meet-ups: one before Xmas, and one after Xmas.*

For the one before Xmas, how are people for Friday 15 December? At around 7pm-ish. At a pub in somewhere in central Hebden Bridge? (ie. not Luddenden nor Mytholmroyd, nor Cragg Vale etc. Someone will have to suggest one, as I only know The Swan and The Shoulder of Mutton).


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 5, 2006)

count me in for that date


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Dec 5, 2006)

Centre of Hebden, White Lion, Shoulder of Mutton, Nelson's wine bar, Fox and Goose (the proper real ale pub), are about the best places to meet.

Fox and Goose for real ale, lots of bizarre charactors and billiards.

Shoulder of Mutton for Lively atmosphere with better music.

White Lion for over priced rubbish food but good traditional pub feel.

Nelson's wines bar for low lit ambience and good selection of bottled beer and wines and cheap good food.

Hole in the Wall for a Saturday night fight and a couple of e's upstairs listening to 90's trance and house music. (not that I've ever been in)

15th is ok for me


----------



## soulman (Dec 5, 2006)

Fox and Goose is my favourite pub in Hebden (five real ales on the chalk board) and quiet enough to talk for a while, plus pub games. Closely followed by the Shoulder for a nice relaxed atmosphere. I'd rather walk down from the Fox than walk up to it tho.


----------



## Spion (Dec 6, 2006)

Dissident Junk said:
			
		

> For the one before Xmas, how are people for Friday 15 December?



Sounds good to me. Any of the Bradford crowd going over? If so, want to share transport?


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 6, 2006)

Sounds like it could be the Fox and Goose then.

*How are people for 7pm, 15th December at the Fox and Goose?*

So far we appear to have: 

me (DJ)
PtG 
Shirl

Add tha's name t'bottom of list, like


----------



## Spion (Dec 6, 2006)

Dissident Junk said:
			
		

> Sounds like it could be the Fox and Goose then.
> 
> *How are people for 7pm, 15th December at the Fox and Goose?*
> 
> ...



I think a couple of us may be over from Bradford too.

What beer does this boozer have?


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 6, 2006)

Dunno.

Apparently 'tis a real ale pub . . . so . . .


----------



## Spion (Dec 6, 2006)

seems to be well rated for boozes . . . http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/25/25793/Fox_and_Goose/Hebden_Bridge


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 6, 2006)

Quick query  . . . 

Speaking to my Dad (master of all pubs in Hebden Bridge and surrounding areas for the last 40 years), he suggested that the Fox and Goose might be a bit of a walk for anyone coming in to Hebden Bridge station, and also said 'tis a bit small (though utterly lovely).

Will this be a problem, do you think?


----------



## soulman (Dec 6, 2006)

Dissident Junk said:
			
		

> Sounds like it could be the Fox and Goose then.
> 
> *How are people for 7pm, 15th December at the Fox and Goose?*
> 
> ...



* Depends on if I'm still in and around West Yorkshire


----------



## soulman (Dec 6, 2006)

Dissident Junk said:
			
		

> Quick query  . . .
> 
> Speaking to my Dad (master of all pubs in Hebden Bridge and surrounding areas for the last 40 years), he suggested that the Fox and Goose might be a bit of a walk for anyone coming in to Hebden Bridge station, and also said 'tis a bit small (though utterly lovely).
> 
> Will this be a problem, do you think?



The Shoulder and White Lion are central for the station but would be a shame to miss out the Fox and Goose.

Would be a shame to sit in one pub all night given the delights of Hebden...


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Dec 7, 2006)

If anyone is planning on coming wearing stiletto healed slingbacks they might find the walk to the Fox and Goose from the station a bit taxing.
Otherwise, if you wear proper shoes it's about a 10 minute walk.


----------



## Spion (Dec 7, 2006)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> If anyone is planning on coming wearing stiletto healed slingbacks they might find the walk to the Fox and Goose from the station a bit taxing.



damn it! I'd already sorted my outfit too


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Dec 7, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> damn it! I'd already sorted my outfit too



You can always put your stilettos in your handbag and change in to them in the pub


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 7, 2006)

*Never been to Hebden!*

I'd be up in principle for a New Year visit -- not too early in the year though (early Feb maybe?) and it'd have to be a weekend. I have two (really nice) mates who were back in August planning to move from Bradford, who might have moved there by then (and they have a campervan if they haven't yet moved). I'll find out over Xmas.

I'd heard of the Fox and Hounds, the real ale place. Sounds class!

Maybe we can end up with a date which the mooses and aqua/bees can make too. Beer carnage!

But I'd probably have to beg a sofa/floorspace of MsShirl .....


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Dec 8, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> But I'd probably have to beg a sofa/floorspace of MsShirl .....



Anytime chuck  

I have just had an update on the Shoulder of Mutton, they've now got good food with a big veggie selection.


----------



## northernhord (Dec 8, 2006)

Anyone know the last train outta hebdon, I might well come up for this meet


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Dec 8, 2006)

Last train to Manchester, 23.28pm


----------



## northernhord (Dec 9, 2006)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Last train to Manchester, 23.28pm



That Train has my Name written on it


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Dec 9, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> That Train has my Name written on it



Does that mean you're a definate chuck? If I get to meet you first, aqua and moose will be well impressed 

and I owe you a VERY big drink!


----------



## northernhord (Dec 9, 2006)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Does that mean you're a definate chuck? If I get to meet you first, aqua and moose will be well impressed
> 
> and I owe you a VERY big drink!



there is a very very high likelyhood that I will be there


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 9, 2006)

Northern, as well,as your December shenanigans, come up in Feb (or whenever the fuck the second Hebden meet is, in the New Year  ).

Then not only will locals  like the mooses get to meet you, but a soft southern stoner  like me will, as well


----------



## northernhord (Dec 9, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Northern, as well,as your December shenanigans, come up in Feb (or whenever the fuck the second Hebden meet is, in the New Year  ).
> 
> Then not only will locals  like the mooses get to meet you, but a soft southern stoner  like me will, as well



I'll be there


----------



## Spion (Dec 13, 2006)

<bump> So, who's going on Friday?

I'm an 80% chance (sanding floors this week so things are a bit touch and go)


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 13, 2006)

moi


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 13, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## moose (Dec 13, 2006)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Does that mean you're a definate chuck? If I get to meet you first, aqua and moose will be well impressed


Grrrrrrr.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Dec 13, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> Grrrrrrr.


get in line


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Dec 13, 2006)

I be there but don't blame me if I'm a grumpy cow  
I may need funny stories and daft antics


----------



## aqua (Dec 14, 2006)

how long does it take to drive there


----------



## citygirl (Dec 14, 2006)

hmmm...unlikely to be able to make this one...next one would be a better one.


----------



## boha (Dec 14, 2006)

don't think i'll be able to get over to this one 

will be able to make the next one though.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Dec 15, 2006)

Probably won't make this tonight


----------



## Spion (Dec 15, 2006)

I can see which way the wind is blowing here 

See you after Xmas


----------



## citygirl (Dec 15, 2006)

smile...it's nearly xmas!


----------



## northernhord (Dec 15, 2006)

I cant make it , but will be there in Jan/Feb if a meetup is arranged then


----------



## soulman (Dec 15, 2006)

Soz can't make it either got to be elsewhere this evening. Hope it still goes ahead and people have good time.


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 15, 2006)

So is it just me, then?

 

and double   

Well, I'll just go to the Fox and Goose on my own, and pretend then.


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 15, 2006)

I will be in the Fox and Goose from 7:30pm onwards tonight, if anyone fancies coming down.

I'll be wearing a dress with squares on.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm coming too.

*sidles up to dissident junk...*

;-)


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey . . . keep your brown paws to yourself, PtG.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

Impropriety? Moi?

You must be mistaken, darling.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

anyway, enough of the marauder type references.

We Greeks invented civilisation didn't you know.


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 15, 2006)

But alas, never got the hang of punctuation marks . . .


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

Don't you bloody ellipsis me, mate!!!
 



edit to add: I'm a cock, an ampersand is this = @. Rather than an ellipsis which is this ...

*slys off back to Geek School*


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 15, 2006)

It's an ellipsis, not an ampersand.


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 15, 2006)

Are you trying to flirt with me?

Do you know how _dangerous_ that is?


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

Dissident Junk said:
			
		

> Are you trying to flirt with me?
> 
> Do you know how _dangerous_ that is?



I'm a direct descendent of Aristotle. That man knew danger and by jove, as he evaded those attempted poisonings, his genes were just getting started in the big "hand me down."

*dusts jacket and orders a taxi for Hebden Bridge*


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 15, 2006)

Pete the Greek said:
			
		

> I'm a direct descendent of Aristotle. That man knew danger and by jove, as he evaded those attempted poisonings, his genes were just getting started in the big "hand me down."
> 
> *dusts jacket and orders a taxi for Hebden Bridge*



This is disgraceful. You can't talk to me like this; it's impertinent.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

Dissident Junk said:
			
		

> This is disgraceful. You can't talk to me like this; it's impertinent.



Leave it out Miss Prim and Proper, you're loving it. Or should I be grammatically correct and change that to: You love it (present simple) you loved it (past simple) You have loved it (perfect tense) you are gonna love it even more once I get my "brown paws" on you (future will/shall tense)


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 15, 2006)

How do you know I am a Miss?


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

Going back to the Greek thing...I'm a gambling man.

 

and my efforts tend to pay off dividends.


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 15, 2006)

Actually, 



> you are gonna love it even more once I get my "brown paws" on you



is 'going to' future, not future will/shall tense or a conditional.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

I stand corrected, though it is hard to teach an old dog new tricks.

I have some terrible habits, Dissident. You don't want to know.


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 15, 2006)

How much of an old dog are you?

Are you like a 'ole sea dawg'?


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

'ello peeps, flipping cold up north innit!!


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 15, 2006)

That's a sea lion, you nerf.

Not a sea dog.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

turn it in, it's an "old seal dog" GEDDIT?!?!

 

anyway, the purpose was to elicit sympathy and attention, and ultimately love leading to an illicit rendezvous.


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 15, 2006)

The love comes before the illicit rendezvous?

*flaps hands in air*

I can't even believe I'm entertaining all this. I am a _serious_ person; I read MEED *for fun*. I don't do frivolous, or silly.

And I like libraries.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

Dissident Junk said:
			
		

> The love comes before the illicit rendezvous?
> 
> *flaps hands in air*
> 
> ...



so allow me to deduce:

you are good at grammar, so you probably teach? ... check.
you seem to have a clear and perfectly understandable allure to young, handsome greek men ... check
you like books and libraries, so you probably wear glasses? .. check

*slaps hands together*

GAME ON GIRL...How _do_ you like those rasher's in't morn?


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 15, 2006)

Pete the Greek said:
			
		

> so allow me to deduce:
> 
> you are good at grammar, so you probably teach? ... check.
> you seem to have a clear and perfectly understandable allure to young, handsome greek men ... check
> you like books and libraries, so you probably wear glasses? .. check



I do not teach.
I sometimes wear glasses.

And

Why is an allure to Greek men 'perfectly understandable'?

O andras Elleeniki eeneh poli vromeeki. Afto, xero.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

Dissident Junk said:
			
		

> I do not teach.
> I sometimes wear glasses.
> 
> And
> ...









I think I like you.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

*Quick shout out ahead of tonight*

Is it just going to be Dissident Junk and myself going this evening?

Give us a shout out if you are a possible / maybe / definite


----------



## citygirl (Dec 15, 2006)

oooh, can't wait to hear how they "got on"


----------



## soulman (Dec 16, 2006)

Maybe we'll never know.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 29, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> oooh, can't wait to hear how they "got on"



Yes, I'm bumping this to find out but also ..

Because I think the idea of a Hebden Bridge meetup, hopefully in February, should be *revived*

I'm PMing moose, MsShirl, bees and aqua to bring their attention to this, hopefully others who get on this forum will be interested too 

I provisionally propose the weekend of *Saturday 24th February* 

How does that look people?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jan 29, 2007)

That weekend's good for me William.


----------



## Spion (Jan 29, 2007)

Sounds good to me too


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 29, 2007)

Moose PMed me to say that she has commitments (footy!) on Saturday 24th, so that might? cause problems for her, but lets see how aqua and bees and Tort feel too.

Moose, if you're reading this, your PM box is full you filth ...


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2007)

Oo oo - I might be up for this too, if I can beg a space to crash MsShirl? Pweease?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jan 29, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Oo oo - I might be up for this too, if I can beg a space to crash MsShirl? Pweease?


Course you can chuck


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Course you can chuck


  

Would be excellent to see you again


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 29, 2007)

I would like to say yes to this as moving to Lancaster which I think has a quick train link to Hebden Bridge but only moving the week beforehand so probably going to need the next weekend for me and Tangerinedream to get adjusted to our new surroundings. 
Definately the next one though and will be coming to visit Hebden Bridge very soon Be lovely to meet MissShirl for a gin


----------



## moose (Jan 29, 2007)

Box now cleared, you cheeky monkey. But i don't fancy driving from Nantwich to Hebden after a match.


----------



## Tort (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## citygirl (Jan 30, 2007)

*can't wait to see shirl's house....shoe-horned full of 'urbs*   (can someone take photos? )

i'll be in on this too...i'm gaining in confidence with every meet


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jan 30, 2007)

Tort said:
			
		

> I'm in!



Great, you can try on my nuns outfit if you want


----------



## aqua (Jan 30, 2007)

sorry we can't make that date


----------



## sojourner (Jan 30, 2007)

citygirl

i'll be in on this too...i'm gaining in confidence with every meet :p[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yeh, cos you're just a terrible shy wallflower usually aren't ya?!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 30, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> sorry we can't make that date



Shirl -- shall we rethink, to allow moose and aqua both to suggest a date they can both make??

Sorry to be messy, but it'd be nice if our general crew could all make it at the same time, along with the other Northerners -- would love to meet sojourner and discuss Half Man Half Biscuit over a pint or several 

Spion's a real ale expert, also ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 30, 2007)

Date replanning PMs sent out ... to most ... 

Current possible alternative, but we'll see : w/e of Sat 10th March. With a less likely fallback of the weekend of Sat 17th Feb.

Sorry folks ...  

*REALLY* want to do this ...


----------



## citygirl (Jan 30, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Yeh, cos you're just a terrible shy wallflower usually aren't ya?!!



why....yes!...course!...how strange of you to suggest _otherwise_


----------



## sojourner (Jan 31, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Date replanning PMs sent out ... to most ...
> 
> Current possible alternative, but we'll see : w/e of Sat 10th March. With a less likely fallback of the weekend of Sat 17th Feb.


I can do 10th March, 17th would be _ok_.  I'm off to see HMHB on the 16th William, so you'd get an earful


----------



## Spion (Jan 31, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Spion's a real ale expert, also ...


 Oh blimey, what kind of an image have I created? NB, I do not have a beard and rarely don knitwear


----------



## citygirl (Jan 31, 2007)

is this gunna be a day-time thing, or a night-time thing?


i would have football commitments on the 10 and 17th march...but ok if it's an evening..or the sunday...

ha..i dunno...us girls and our footy, ey


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jan 31, 2007)

where's my pm?

I can make a meet up in Feb


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 1, 2007)

Erm. I'll come to a Hebden meet-up, like. If you'll 'ave me.


----------



## northernhord (Feb 2, 2007)

So when's the next Hebdon Meet then, I cant be arsed trawling back through the the thread


----------



## citygirl (Feb 2, 2007)

Pete the Greek said:
			
		

> where's my pm?
> 
> I can make a meet up in Feb



where were you on the leeds one?

you were so vocal about it..and where _were_ you?...


----------



## Spion (Feb 2, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> So when's the next Hebdon Meet then, I cant be arsed trawling back through the the thread



Don't think it's decided yet, chief, but I think the 10th/17th Mar was suggested


----------



## northernhord (Feb 2, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Don't think it's decided yet, chief, but I think the 10th/17th Mar was suggested



Sounds good to me, are you avin it mate?


----------



## Spion (Feb 2, 2007)

I am indeed. See ya there


----------



## Pete the Greek (Feb 2, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> where were you on the leeds one?
> 
> you were so vocal about it..and where _were_ you?...



 

I know.
Somit came up...could nay make.

I'll be at the Hebbers one tho!


----------



## soulman (Feb 2, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Date replanning PMs sent out ... to most ...
> 
> Current possible alternative, but we'll see : w/e of Sat 10th March. With a less likely fallback of the weekend of Sat 17th Feb.
> 
> ...



Unbelievable. Shouldn't urban75 meet ups be open to anyone who posts here?

Can anyone explain why someone who doesn't live in Hebden and has never been there is deciding when a meet up should happen and who is invited? 

Load of fucking bollocks IMO!


----------



## Pete the Greek (Feb 2, 2007)

soulman said:
			
		

> Unbelievable. Shouldn't urban75 meet ups be open to anyone who posts here?
> 
> Can anyone explain why someone who doesn't live in Hebden and has never been there is deciding when a meet up should happen and who is invited?
> 
> Load of fucking bollocks IMO!



well I never got a PM, I live near HB and I feel left out


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2007)

soulman said:
			
		

> Unbelievable. Shouldn't urban75 meet ups be open to anyone who posts here?
> 
> Can anyone explain why someone who doesn't live in Hebden and has never been there is deciding when a meet up should happen and who is invited?
> 
> Load of fucking bollocks IMO!


Have a minute

It's not about that at all


----------



## citygirl (Feb 2, 2007)

he's not, soulman...but if it gets more there, it's all good...just now it clashes with my footy..making a need for an evening/sunday thing, if it's now on those dates in march...


----------



## citygirl (Feb 2, 2007)

soulman said:
			
		

> Unbelievable. Shouldn't urban75 meet ups be open to anyone who posts here?
> 
> Can anyone explain why someone who doesn't live in Hebden and has never been there is deciding when a meet up should happen and who is invited?
> 
> Load of fucking bollocks IMO!



who said they weren't?...nobody's being *banned*...and nobody's being excluded..not even suvverners!... 

i wasn't, when i ventured south


----------



## citygirl (Feb 2, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Have a minute
> 
> It's not about that at all




lol...jeez soj...think me and you will have to be bouncers, ey babe?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> lol...jeez soj...think me and you will have to be bouncers, ey babe?


I reckon we're up to it babe


----------



## soulman (Feb 2, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Have a minute
> 
> It's not about that at all



"Have a minute" ??

So what's it about then love?


----------



## citygirl (Feb 2, 2007)

soulman said:
			
		

> "Have a minute" ??
> 
> So what's it about then love?



why's all the stress?   

which bit, exactly, do you object to?   you think it's a "taking over" thing?


by who?...if it's an urban meet..then ain't everyone who can get there, invited?....


----------



## sojourner (Feb 3, 2007)

soulman said:
			
		

> "Have a minute" ??
> 
> So what's it about then love?


I'm not your 'love', cockend   Pack the patronising shit in

You got a little overwrought about absolutely nothing.  I still don't get what you got upset about.  So William wanted to send a few pms to people about the date, so what? He wants to make sure he meets up with people. I didn't get a pm, you don't see me chucking me dummy out the pram


----------



## soulman (Feb 3, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I'm not your 'love'



  
Too fuckin right you're not!


----------



## northernhord (Feb 3, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Oh blimey, what kind of an image have I created? NB, I do not have a beard and rarely don knitwear



Whippets,  piped cardegans, flat cap and cloggz 
Bloody Southerners aye


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 3, 2007)

OK you ooop north lot - I could do with a weekend away. Is there a definite decision on this yet? I haven't been that far north since my graduation and it might be a nice idea to come and see you all.

(brave felix, who hasn't ventured north of birmingham in 23 years  )


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 3, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> OK you ooop north lot - I could do with a weekend away. Is there a definite decision on this yet? I haven't been that far north since my graduation and it might be a nice idea to come and see you all.
> 
> (brave felix, who hasn't ventured north of birmingham in 23 years  )


I am thinking of coming to this as will have moved to Lancaster by then-be cool to see you Felix when the last time was in Bath


----------



## sojourner (Feb 4, 2007)

Yay, would be great to meet you both cyberfairy and felix!  *orders extra gin*   

Erm, I don't think there _is_ a definite date yet


----------



## sojourner (Feb 4, 2007)

soulman said:
			
		

> Too fuckin right you're not!


Don't fucking call me it then!  

Derail over


----------



## Pete the Greek (Feb 4, 2007)

Jesus Christ, this was supposed to be a friendly thread about us guys meeting up!  

I aint coming if there's gonna be fisty cuffs!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 4, 2007)

Pete the Greek said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ, this was supposed to be a friendly thread about us guys meeting up!
> 
> I aint coming if there's gonna be fisty cuffs!


There won't be


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 4, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> There won't be


*puts down knuckledusters. Sulks*


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 5, 2007)

I was in the Fox and Goose last night getting some beer drinking practice for the weekend.

By the way to anyone who's interested, WoW probably PMed people who will be coming long distance, like him, and so they'll have to make a weekend of it.
Nothing sinister, just logistics  

We're all hippies here so no more bad vibes man


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 5, 2007)

We are as many of us as possible looking at the *weekend around Saturday 10th March* folks. Shirl is proving very welcoming and hospitable to us long distancers ... ! 

  








Soulman -- geniune advice. Might be better/more sensible for you to stay away from this thread AND from Hebden (as from Glastonbury and its threads  ) if 'we' (middle class twats??  ) and the place infuriate you so much, and if you're incapable of being friendly and nice and positive. Which you *are* clearly incapable of -- your track record of sneering, nasty negativity here is appalling.


----------



## soulman (Feb 6, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Soulman -- geniune advice. Might be better/more sensible for you to stay away from this thread AND from Hebden (as from Glastonbury and its threads  ) if 'we' (middle class twats??  ) and the place infuriate you so much, and if you're incapable of being friendly and nice and positive. Which you *are* clearly incapable of -- your track record of sneering, nasty negativity here is appalling.



You really are a thick twat William. I used to live in Hebden, know it like the back of my hand. Same with Glasto...


----------



## sojourner (Feb 6, 2007)

soulman said:
			
		

> Same with Glasto...


You call Glastonbury "Glasto"
You hope to go there one day
When they've put up the gun towers
To keep the hippies away



What - you used to actually live on the farm then? wow.


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 6, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> We are as many of us as possible looking at the *weekend around Saturday 10th March* folks. Shirl is proving very welcoming and hospitable to us long distancers ... !



*clears away anything around 10th March in diary..........*


----------



## citygirl (Feb 6, 2007)

how can anyone be *banned* from this?...that's not the purpose, surely...

anyway...doesn't matter who knows where, better than who...

i reckon we should all just sit down under a tree and share a joint or 3


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 6, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> i reckon we should all just sit down under a tree and share a joint or 3



under a tree? in March   

I'll wait for you in the pub


----------



## citygirl (Feb 6, 2007)

ok ms shirl, one for you..which is the best way to be coming from keighley? over the tops? or through halifax way?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 6, 2007)

I thought it would be wise to bring me own duvet - looks like you're gonna have a houseful MsShirl!  

Please - please don't let me get too drunk - I'll never be able to drive home the next day if I do!


----------



## citygirl (Feb 6, 2007)

well, i can house a couple, if need be


----------



## citygirl (Feb 6, 2007)

ya gunna need that duvet for siting under that tree, babe 

there must be camping in local vicinity ms shirl...could be fun...only for the very hardest of folks, i think  

(earliest camp i've done was april..weather like it is now...-5 overnight...brrrrr  )


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 6, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I thought it would be wise to bring me own duvet - looks like you're gonna have a houseful MsShirl!


Yes, duvet would be handy but I have spares. My place isn't that big so I've only got about 5 staying, we'll be snug as bugs in rugs  

.............and don't worry about getting drunk, you know I'm a sober influence


----------



## sojourner (Feb 6, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> ya gunna need that duvet for siting under that tree, babe
> 
> there must be camping in local vicinity ms shirl...could be fun...only for the very hardest of folks, i think
> 
> (earliest camp i've done was april..weather like it is now...-5 overnight...brrrrr  )


Camping?  Are you quite _mad_ woman??!!    When there is a warm floor to be had at MsShirl's?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 6, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> .............and don't worry about getting drunk, you know I'm a sober influence


Oh god, that's me fucked then    I can feel the hangover from here!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 6, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> ok ms shirl, one for you..which is the best way to be coming from keighley? over the tops? or through halifax way?



Come over Cock Hill from Keighley, it's direct and much shorter and it's drops down right into town.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 6, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Come over Cock Hill from Keighley, it's direct and much shorter and it's drops down right into town.


While we're doing directions - did you come up the M62?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 6, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> While we're doing directions - did you come up the M62?


Yes, off at junction 21 towards Littleboro, then Todmorden to Hebden.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 6, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Yes, off at junction 21 towards Littleboro, then Todmorden to Hebden.


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 6, 2007)

I'll bring my own sleeping bag (and gin) if someone can provide me a bit of floor.

Pretty please


----------



## sojourner (Feb 6, 2007)

Actually, I have a double airbed that I could bring, if anyone wants to share that?


----------



## citygirl (Feb 6, 2007)

and i have 4 single ones


----------



## Spion (Feb 6, 2007)

Is there a date set yet?


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 6, 2007)

Clear your box Shirl. 

<annoyed rant against disruptive folks edited> 

Looking forward massively to the weekend of the 10th and meeting all you lovely people


----------



## sojourner (Feb 6, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> and i have 4 single ones


Ooo *jumps up and down excitedly* it's like an urban pyjama party


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm editing the above, can't be arsed  ... and I shouldn't be allowing myself to be dragged down to his level, anyway. Sorry folks 

Yes, good weekend in store!


----------



## boha (Feb 6, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Camping?  Are you quite _mad_ woman??!!    When there is a warm floor to be had at MsShirl's?



i'll be in me camper with the heater on  

getting a bit excited, haven't been drinking in hebden for a couple of years


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 6, 2007)

boha said:
			
		

> getting a bit excited, haven't been drinking in hebden for a couple of years



YOU'RE getting excited ? Ooooh, I'm all beside meself!

I must warn you all that the last urbanite meet (altho not many urbanites eventually turned up  ) I got horribly drunk and disgraced myself   - as KingBiscuitTime can attest to cos he was my saviour


----------



## soulman (Feb 6, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 
> <annoyed rant against disruptive folks edited>



You started it this time for no reason except you were drunk again. There's a lesson for you William. Don't expect folks to take your drunken shite and disengenous apologies...


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 7, 2007)

soulman said:
			
		

> You started it this time for no reason except you were drunk again. There's a lesson for you William. Don't expect folks to take your drunken shite and disengenous apologies...



Post reported.

You might be on ignore, but the view button exists, and who can say I wasn't right to use it?


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 7, 2007)

It's not the first time you've come out with these accusations either ....

Got a problem with people drinking beer have you? (  ) Or is it just me in particular?

(Not that I was when I posted the initial two posts above, nor whan I edited them).


----------



## moose (Feb 7, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> and i have 4 single ones


There's something you should know about the size of shirl's bijou apartment


----------



## Spion (Feb 7, 2007)

I reckon we'll be getting a cab back to N Bradford so if anyone wants to share . . .


----------



## sojourner (Feb 7, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> I must warn you all that the last urbanite meet (altho not many urbanites eventually turned up  ) *I got horribly drunk and disgraced myself *  - as KingBiscuitTime can attest to cos he was my saviour


Isn't that de rigeur for meet ups?    Both times I've met with people I have also done this, but will not be doing it this time unless I want to crash and burn on the motorway next day


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 8, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> I reckon we'll be getting a cab back to N Bradford so if anyone wants to share . . .



You're an ale man aren't you?

Mmmmmm BEER!!!!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 8, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Isn't that de rigeur for meet ups?    Both times I've met with people I have also done this, but will not be doing it this time unless I want to crash and burn on the motorway next day



<takes ringside seat for watching the inevitably entertaining spectaculars in the several-way drinking competition  >


----------



## aqua (Feb 8, 2007)

*lays money on will falling asleep first though*


----------



## Spion (Feb 8, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> You're an ale man aren't you?
> 
> Mmmmmm BEER!!!!!



Yeah, any idea where we're going in HB for 'the throwing down of the ale'?


----------



## boha (Feb 8, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> I reckon we'll be getting a cab back to N Bradford so if anyone wants to share . . .



aye, go on then 

how many of us are going from bradford ?


----------



## Spion (Feb 8, 2007)

boha said:
			
		

> aye, go on then
> 
> how many of us are going from bradford ?



me and Lady Spion  

makes sense - you're between us and HB


----------



## Phenol (Feb 8, 2007)

mmmmmmm only live 20 miles away from Hebden Bridge. 
Should I go along to this or should I just remain anonymous and stay away?
I don't really post that often so nobody actually knows me at all!
Wouldn't mind meeting Sojourner, Felix, WoW cos I enjoy their posts.
I'm 40 yrs old now though - ought to realise my age and stop thinking I can do all this heavy drinking stuff - I'd probably end up getting leathered and being all leacherous.
mmmmmm decisions decisions, so much to think about


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 8, 2007)

cilobrac said:
			
		

> mmmmmmm only live 20 miles away from Hebden Bridge.
> Should I go along to this or should I just remain anonymous and stay away?
> I don't really post that often so nobody actually knows me at all!
> Wouldn't mind meeting Sojourner, Felix, WoW cos I enjoy their posts.
> ...



Well, me for one and quite a few others are older than you so you'll be in good company in not acting your age


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 8, 2007)

cilobrac said:
			
		

> I'm 40 yrs old now though - ought to realise my age and stop thinking I can do all this heavy drinking stuff - I'd probably end up getting leathered and being all leacherous.
> mmmmmm decisions decisions, so much to think about



You old fart!! You've got 4 years on me and I'm coming along!!! 

I'll also be awake!!!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 8, 2007)

Now had a message from those lovely festival friends of Tort/moose/myself Flip and Mrs Flip (from near Shipley) -- they can only make it on the Saturday now, but are looking forward to it! 

(They'll be coming/going back by train).

So I can go right ahead and bok a direct Hebden Bridge ticket on Saturday ...


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 8, 2007)

cilobrac said:
			
		

> I'm 40 yrs old now though - ought to realise my age and stop thinking I can do all this heavy drinking stuff - I'd probably end up getting leathered and being all leacherous.
> mmmmmm decisions decisions, so much to think about



Oh stop thinking about it and pledge to get your arse to Hebden Bridge, you youngster you.

felixthecat 
age 44years and 8 months old


----------



## Spion (Feb 8, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Flip and Mrs Flip (from near Shipley)


 More urbanites in my neighbourhood?

I'm 43 and I'll be there, getting leathered and also not falling asleep


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmmmm...... this is sounding more and more like a get together of middle-aged ravers   .

Which is very


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2007)

cilobrac said:
			
		

> mmmmmmm only live 20 miles away from Hebden Bridge.
> Should I go along to this or should I just remain anonymous and stay away?
> I don't really post that often so nobody actually knows me at all!
> Wouldn't mind meeting Sojourner, Felix, WoW cos I enjoy their posts.
> ...


Oh come along!!  Go on, it'd be ace to meet you, and I'm 40 next year anyhow so don't let a silly thing like age get in the way


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...... this is sounding more and more like a get together of middle-aged ravers   .
> 
> Which is very


You know, I was thinking the very same thing myself last night


----------



## oneflewover (Feb 8, 2007)

Has the date been finalised? Hebden Bridge is nice for walking, may do one around Stoodley Pike and join for the early session before train home to Leeds.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 8, 2007)

oneflewover said:
			
		

> Has the date been finalised? Hebden Bridge is nice for walking, may do one around Stoodley Pike and join for the early session before train home to Leeds.



It looks like the 10th March is a goer


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 8, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> It looks like the 10th March is a goer



The weekend of, even! But those only there for a day, make sure you come along on Saturday 10th!

Oh yes!! Bring it and you all the fuck ON!!!!  

Spion : the Flipsters are not Urbanites (I think Flip posted very occasionally here on festie threads a while back, but not Mrs, I don't think. They can maybe be *INCULTATED* with the aid of beer though! ).

But they're lovely people and fellow real ale appreciators both ...   been known to take the odd toke too ...

Middle aged ravers? Whateva!!!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 8, 2007)

*Middle aged ravers reference but from the South ...  Skylarking!*

Massive (massive) ... Wicked ...


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 9, 2007)

You been drinking William?


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 9, 2007)

*I'm not even in the pub yet ...*

What do you mean?


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 9, 2007)

Flip has alerted me, and asked me to alert you,  to the fact that Elephant Talk ("Celtic-dance-fused acoustronica") are playing the Hebden Bridge Trades Club  on the night of Saturday 10th March. I saw them live at a festival about 4 yeasrs ago and they ain't half bad! Neither's the price -- £7:50.

Could be a laugh -- I'll throw it out to the Urban consensus -- what do you think? We don't have to decide til nearer the time I shouldn't have thought. We don't ALL have to go anyway.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 9, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Flip has alerted me, and asked me to alert you,  to the fact that Elephant Talk ("Celtic-dance-fused acoustronica") are playing the Hebden Bridge Trades Club  on the night of Saturday 10th March. I saw them live at a festival about 4 yeasrs ago and they ain't half bad! Neither's the price -- £7:50.
> 
> Could be a laugh -- I'll throw it out to the Urban consensus -- what do you think? We don't have to decide til nearer the time I shouldn't have thought. We don't ALL have to go anyway.



If they are that good it's best to have a ticket first. You can pay on the door but a couple of weeks ago they were turning people away quite early on.
The Trades is great but it's small and always packed out on Saturdays if it's a good band or Cabaret Heaven which is once a month.
Whatever we do, it's going to be a good night


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 9, 2007)

OK thanks for that MsShirl, lets see what others think


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 11, 2007)

*Early March looking good!!*

Sorted out my train tickets now 

Should arrive in Hebden somewhere around 2 pm on Friday 9th ; I have to catch a 4:30 pm (or so) train on Sunday 11th.

Inbetween those ..... *MMMM BEER!!!!!*


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 11, 2007)

Reckon me and tangerinedream might well be there too


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you live in tangerineland  now? Will be great to meet you both  

Get yer man to some summer festies!


----------



## citygirl (Feb 11, 2007)

it's quite close on that line 

looking forward to this 

i hope you drunk people are going to behave


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 11, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Do you live in tangerineland  now? Will be great to meet you both
> 
> Get yer man to some summer festies!


Moving to tangerineland on saturday! My man prefers to sit in darkened rooms listening to radio four than go to festivals but will force him  We both loved Wickerman last year and are definately going to that again


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 11, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Moving to tangerineland on saturday!



Looking forward to welcoming you to living 'up north'  

I'm off to the Fox and Goose now to test more beers, on behalf of fellow urbanites of course


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 11, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Looking forward to welcoming you to living 'up north'
> 
> I'm off to the Fox and Goose now to test more beers, on behalf of fellow urbanites of course


Have fun!  Am looking forward to pies in a barm cake and to meeting you as well!


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 11, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> i hope you drunk people are going to behave



Badly!!   

Will be good to meet you for the first time, cyber, for festie chat  ... and I look forward to anorak footy chat with tangerinedream also


----------



## Spion (Feb 12, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> I'm off to the Fox and Goose now to test more beers, on behalf of fellow urbanites of course


 So, what beers do they have in there MsShirl?


----------



## Spion (Feb 12, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> ... and I look forward to anorak footy chat with tangerinedream also


 Get Citygirl in on the act and you'll find out all you need to know about failing northern teams in league 1


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 12, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> So, what beers do they have in there MsShirl?



Don't know what else they have but last night I was on Castle Rock, Golden Harvest or something or other  

They probably have some they stick with but they change at least one punp regularly. I'm new to beer drinking so it's all still a bit confusing to me  

There's 5 or 6 pumps on the bar and one is a cider, I think that changes regularly too.

I think they have a beer festival coming up soon.


----------



## citygirl (Feb 12, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Get Citygirl in on the act and you'll find out all you need to know about failing northern teams in league 1



YES, dear...


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2007)

Do they do wheat beer in this ere pub then MsShirl, or am I gonna be forced to be CAMRA man for the night?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 12, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Do they do wheat beer in this ere pub then MsShirl, or am I gonna be forced to be CAMRA man for the night?



I don't think they do wheat beer but it's only one pub, there's plenty more in Hebden. I reckon the Fox and Goose is a good starting place but it's a funny little old pub and not ideal to stay for too long, especially as we'll probably fill the place.


----------



## han (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, a Hebden meetup! aaaaah, Hebden..... 

have fun all


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 12, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Flip has alerted me, and asked me to alert you,  to the fact that Elephant Talk ("Celtic-dance-fused acoustronica") are playing the Hebden Bridge Trades Club  on the night of Saturday 10th March. I saw them live at a festival about 4 yeasrs ago and they ain't half bad! Neither's the price -- £7:50.
> 
> Could be a laugh -- I'll throw it out to the Urban consensus -- what do you think? We don't have to decide til nearer the time I shouldn't have thought. We don't ALL have to go anyway.



Have a think about the gig folks. It's not obligatory, but should be good if you like that type of music, check the band on MySpace and I posted a link to their actual website, too.

A new one of our number (joining Flip and Mrs Flip and us for part of Saturday and for the gig) is a hard core Levellers fan, even more than the Flips are  ... so be warned (really nice bloke though so play nice!).


----------



## moose (Feb 13, 2007)

Ooooo, fresh prey!


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 14, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Ooooo, fresh prey!



Oi!


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 18, 2007)

Only three weeks now!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 19, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Only three weeks now!


Bloody hell, I'd better get me place tidied up then.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 19, 2007)

I was in teh bridge at half term (In-laws live up moss lane). Had a fine night in teh Albert with some pals from lddnfoot. Wasn't impressed with teh curry house though. I like the new pinky gallery/shop. 
So is this open to strangers then 
How many urbs are there in the bridge?


----------



## Pete the Greek (Feb 19, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Bloody hell, I'd better get me place tidied up then.



why, are we crashing out at yours after?


----------



## citygirl (Feb 19, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> I was in teh bridge at half term (In-laws live up moss lane). Had a fine night in teh Albert with some pals from lddnfoot. Wasn't impressed with teh curry house though. I like the new pinky gallery/shop.
> So is this open to strangers then
> How many urbs are there in the bridge?



and you'll not get stranger


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 19, 2007)

Pete the Greek said:
			
		

> why, are we crashing out at yours after?


No chuck, just got some southerners staying to sample northern life


----------



## Pete the Greek (Feb 19, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> No chuck, just got some southerners staying to sample northern life



I appear to be a member of such a club. 

Guest pass? I want beer after orders!! lol


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 19, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> I was in teh bridge at half term (In-laws live up moss lane). Had a fine night in teh Albert with some pals from lddnfoot. Wasn't impressed with teh curry house though. I like the new pinky gallery/shop.
> So is this open to strangers then
> How many urbs are there in the bridge?



I'm not surprised you weren't impressed with the curry house, there isn't a decent one in Hebden, I think Noor's the best of a bad bunch.  

A friend of mine opened the Heart Gallery.The stuff in there isn't really my kind of thing but it's a nice space.

So far as I'm aware, I'm the only urbanite living in Hebden, could be wrong though. As for the meet up it's an urban thing innit, are you coming


----------



## Pete the Greek (Feb 19, 2007)

Shirl...you know that night where we arranged the original HB meet up at the Fox and Goose? Did you go to that?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 19, 2007)

Pete the Greek said:
			
		

> Shirl...you know that night where we arranged the original HB meet up at the Fox and Goose? Did you go to that?



No, in the end I think there was hardly anyone going and I got a better offer   so I dropped out.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Feb 19, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> No, in the end I think there was hardly anyone going and I got a better offer   so I dropped out.



  way harsh.

I was sat alone all night like a muppet


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 19, 2007)

Pete the Greek said:
			
		

> way harsh.
> 
> I was sat alone all night like a muppet


Well at least in there there's loads of people who go in on their own so you won't have looked out of place.


----------



## FruitandNut (Feb 20, 2007)

Pete the Greek said:
			
		

> why, are we crashing out at yours after?



If you are I don't see the point in her tidying the place up


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 20, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> I'm not surprised you weren't impressed with the curry house, there isn't a decent one in Hebden, I think Noor's the best of a bad bunch.
> 
> A friend of mine opened the Heart Gallery.The stuff in there isn't really my kind of thing but it's a nice space.
> 
> So far as I'm aware, I'm the only urbanite living in Hebden, could be wrong though. As for the meet up it's an urban thing innit, are you coming


Yup heart that's the one. They've made a nice job of it 
So when are you guys and dollys meeting up? 
I get to Hebden a fair bit so may try and couple it with a trip to grandma's for the kids


----------



## Spion (Feb 20, 2007)

Pete the Greek said:
			
		

> I appear to be a member of such a club.
> 
> Guest pass? I want beer after orders!! lol



You're coming Pete? V Good. I haven't met a proper driven Tory like yourself in years


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 20, 2007)

So, it looks like theres going to be an urban invasion of Hebden Bridge   .

How many are we up to now?


----------



## Spion (Feb 20, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> So, it looks like theres going to be an urban invasion of Hebden Bridge   .
> 
> How many are we up to now?



A fair old few if you read back thru the thread, inc quite a few peeps I'm looking forward to meeting


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 20, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> No chuck, just got some southerners staying to sample northern life



'Trying'??  

I lived in Leeds for an entire year** I'll have you know  , and the paternal side of my <very West Yorkshire name> family were originally from all over the Huddersfield/Halifax area ...

**20 years ago 

Even my mum's side were from Derbyshire.

So you calling me a southern jessie or WHAT!!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 20, 2007)

*Jessie confession ... *

Born in London, lived here for 26 years bar said Leeds year, but all that's irrelevant .....


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 20, 2007)

I even understood what those Mancs were on about in Life On Mars just now ...  

Fookin Martians ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 20, 2007)

And as for them camping-phobic scousers  

(Possibly woollyback -- not sure ... YET!  )


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 20, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> And as for them camping-phobic scousers
> 
> (Possibly woollyback -- not sure ... YET!  )



By camping phobic scouser do you mean that soj bird ?    she's an odd one that one   she'd better not start all that "but I don't do tents at glasto" business when she comes here or I'll make her sleep on the window sill   

We'll have to convert her to camping


----------



## sojourner (Feb 21, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> And as for them camping-phobic scousers
> 
> (Possibly woollyback -- not sure ... YET!  )


Oi you two!!!

Less of it, or there'll be Harsh Words in Hebden  

I'll have you know I went camping almost every weekend for YEARS - and in a real tent too   And that's why I'm done with it!


----------



## Spion (Feb 21, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Harsh Words in Hebden


 A great title for a Legs Akimbo-style play, I reckon.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 21, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> A great title for a Legs Akimbo-style play, I reckon.


----------



## citygirl (Feb 21, 2007)

oh aye!...she's a woolly-back alright


----------



## Spion (Feb 21, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> oh aye!...she's a woolly-back alright


   the wink and the sheep connotation are a little disturbing in this context.


----------



## citygirl (Feb 23, 2007)

what's more disturbing, is that she hasn't been on here remonstrating with me over it...i'm scared now


----------



## sojourner (Feb 23, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> what's more disturbing, is that she hasn't been on here remonstrating with me over it...i'm scared now


I'm here now missus  

Fucking wooly back my ARSE!  Neutral, that's me, NEUTRAL - ya hear me????


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 25, 2007)

<sits back, opens popcorn>

What have I started???   

Should be a fun girly punchup on the night 

Can citygirl and sojourner go head to head in a mud wrestling competition or something, to resolve the issue?

We can spare them the nakedness aspect -- _maybe_ -- cos it's grim and chilly up north ...


----------



## Spion (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that'd be one way to get a good crowd along. Bring on the goading!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 25, 2007)

Before you all start fighting in the pubs, remember they're my locals  

It does sound like there's going to be a fair few of us in Heden that weekend.  

I don't know if anyone has any plans apart from meeting up for a drink, other than Williams idea for some people to go to the Trades if they fancy it.
I'd quite fancy going for a decent walk on saturday afternoon if I don't get a better offer   (better offers usually involve shopping or alcohol)  

I don't want to dampen any drinkers enthusiasm but just incase anyone has the wrong idea about my situation, I live in a small apartment and won't be able to ask anyone back here, my space is fully booked and my neighbours don't like noise  

Only a couple of weeks away now


----------



## citygirl (Feb 25, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> We can spare them the nakedness aspect -- _maybe_ -- cos it's grim and chilly up north ...



maybe grim and chilly up north, love...but we're 'ard northern lasses, and we can take it 

as for it being grim..tis designed so...just so we don't get yonder southerners thinking it's great and moving up


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 25, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> as for it being grim..tis designed so...just so we don't get yonder southerners thinking it's great and moving up



Bloody southerner had a go at me for parking *near* his drive tonight. Bugger off southerners I say


----------



## soulman (Feb 26, 2007)

Be seeing you William.


----------



## moose (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## sojourner (Feb 26, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Before you all start fighting in the pubs, remember they're my locals
> 
> It does sound like there's going to be a fair few of us in Heden that weekend.
> 
> ...


I'd be up for a walk actually - was only planning on getting to yours about 4ish, but if a walk is up for grabs then I'll get there earlier.  What time would you be thinking of going?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 26, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> <sits back, opens popcorn>
> 
> What have I started???
> 
> ...


 we might just turn our ire your way Willy, so watch out!


----------



## Spion (Feb 26, 2007)

soulman said:
			
		

> Be seeing you William.


 What's going on? We'll have no trouble here!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 26, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I'd be up for a walk actually - was only planning on getting to yours about 4ish, but if a walk is up for grabs then I'll get there earlier.  What time would you be thinking of going?



I guess if the weathers good I'd go about 1ish. I'm a fair weather walker mind, so if it rains, it's the pub. I sure you could cope with that too


----------



## sojourner (Feb 26, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> I guess if the weathers good I'd go about 1ish. I'm a fair weather walker mind, so if it rains, it's the pub. I sure you could cope with that too


Hehe - you seriously expect me to be standing come teatime if I go the pub at 1?!  

On second thoughts, I might do a walk with you another time


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 27, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> we might just turn our ire your way Willy, so watch out!



<whistles innocently!!!   >


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 27, 2007)

Moose has properly confirmed to me today (thanks loads, moose, for all your help  ) that she'll be along on the Saturday!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 27, 2007)

There was talk of some going to the Trades on the Saturday night to see Elephant Talk. Is this a goer or not?  just wondering because if peeps want to go they'll need to sort tickets probably. (this is just a reminder, I'm not a ticket agency)  
If not the Trades, there's good pubs, real ale and cheap food but no other live music.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 27, 2007)

I think Flip, Mrs Flip and LevellerRich will be getting their own tickets, but if you could at least buy me one this week, that'd be grand -- tis only £7:50, payment back in cash and/or beer according to prefeence ... 

I hope others might be interested too, I'm off Urban after this, but will email the relevant people (those I can anyway -- ie the Flips, moose and Tort).


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 27, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> I think Flip, Mrs Flip and LevellerRich will be getting their own tickets, but if you could at least buy me one this week, that'd be grand -- tis only £7:50, payment back in cash and/or beer according to prefeence ...
> 
> I hope others might be interested too, I'm off Urban after this, but will email the relevant people (those I can anyway -- ie the Flips, moose and Tort).



William, I can't get a ticket before Saturday but that should be ok.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 27, 2007)

Um, I was rather hoping we could just go the pub and have a natter actually, which is why I didn't jump onto the idea when it was mentioned.  I'm all for going to something musical, but I'll be meeting a lot of people for the first time and don't fancy shouting down their ears the best part of the night

Does that make me a terrible killjoy?


----------



## Spion (Feb 27, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Um, I was rather hoping we could just go the pub and have a natter actually, which is why I didn't jump onto the idea when it was mentioned.  I'm all for going to something musical, but I'll be meeting a lot of people for the first time and don't fancy shouting down their ears the best part of the night


 Those were my thoughts too


----------



## moose (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd rather be in the pub, I think.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 27, 2007)

That's 3 of us killjoys then


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm up for pub and no live music too. I want to natter.

Nattering is one of my talents  .


----------



## northernhord (Feb 27, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> I'd rather be in the pub, I think.



Pub for this brief visitor too


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 27, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Pub for this brief visitor too



Oi, buggerlugs, you're supposed to be havin' a break from here.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 27, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> That's 3 of us killjoys then



Make that 4, the Trades is definately not conversation friendly, it's really bloody loud.

Some can still do Trades if they want though, so long as they have tickets, they can come and go to and from the pub to there


----------



## northernhord (Feb 27, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Oi, buggerlugs, you're supposed to be havin' a break from here.



Sorry  
*shuffles back to cave*


----------



## Spion (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm looking forward to meeting you all and a good boozy do!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 28, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to meeting you all and a good boozy do!


  me too!  Can't wait  

Is there a definitive list then?  Shall I start one?

Here goes (if you're down as TBC would you like to confirm either way?):

MsShirl (obviously!)
sojourner
WoW
Flip and Mrs Flip
LevellerRich 
Moose and Mr Moose
Spion
Northernhoard
felixthecat
citygirl
boha
Pete the Greek 
oneflewover (TBC)
cyberfairy and tangerinedream (TBC)
cilobrac (TBC)
Fez909 (TBC)
Dissident Junk (TBC)
friedaweed (TBC)

Any more for any more?  Blimey - a proper urban invasion!


----------



## aqua (Feb 28, 2007)

there may be a chance, if I get some coursework done this weekend, that I'll pop up for an hour or 2 too, but not staying over (can't lose to whole weekend, really *really* have to do essays)


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 28, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> me too!  Can't wait
> 
> Is there a definitive list then?  Shall I start one?
> 
> ...



Can't definately confirm as Tangerinedream often has a lot of work to do on weekend and at the best of times, has to be dragged kicking and screaming away from house unless Blackpool FC are at home, but certainly shall envevour to pop down for a drink or two-only takes an hour and a bit on't t' train (see how northern I am )


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh go on go on go on go on go on!

You know you want to Aqua! It'd be great to see you  

And cyberfairy too! Bit different from the Bell I reckon


----------



## sojourner (Feb 28, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Oh go on go on go on go on go on!
> 
> You know you want to Aqua! It'd be great to see you
> 
> And cyberfairy too! Bit different from the Bell I reckon


Seconded!!


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 28, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Oh go on go on go on go on go on!
> 
> You know you want to Aqua! It'd be great to see you
> 
> And cyberfairy too! Bit different from the Bell I reckon


I has found a pub like the Bell in Lancaster but where you can buy cheese covered food as well


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 28, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I has found a pub like the Bell in Lancaster but where you can buy cheese covered food as well




The Bell with cheesy chips? Cyberfairy heaven!


----------



## northernhord (Feb 28, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> there may be a chance, if I get some coursework done this weekend, that I'll pop up for an hour or 2 too, but not staying over (can't lose to whole weekend, really *really* have to do essays)



Would be great to see you there Miss


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 1, 2007)

Bishop Tort's coming too.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't think I know that person - a real bishop or a poster?


----------



## Tort (Mar 1, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Bishop Tort's coming too.



I'm a bloody Cardinal!  Get it right woman ferchrissakes!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 1, 2007)

Tort said:
			
		

> I'm a bloody Cardinal!  Get it right woman ferchrissakes!


Better wear you're outfit then chuck, otherwise I'll keep getting it wrong


----------



## moose (Mar 2, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> on't t' train (see how northern I am )


You have learned well, my child. But you don't need the middle t. Ont' train would suffice


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> You have learned well, my child. But you don't need the middle t. Ont' train would suffice


Stutterist


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2007)

Tort said:
			
		

> I'm a bloody Cardinal!  Get it right woman ferchrissakes!


Ah, I see  

Woo! Can't wait for next Saturday - am all _excited_  (and a bit pissed, tbf)


----------



## Tort (Mar 2, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Better wear you're outfit then chuck, otherwise I'll keep getting it wrong



If I do I'll make a point of telling everybody I'm with you.  I don't have to live there!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2007)

Tort said:
			
		

> If I do I'll make a point of telling everybody I'm with you.  I don't have to live there!


ooOOoo


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 2, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Ah, I see
> 
> Woo! Can't wait for next Saturday - am all _excited_  (and a bit pissed, tbf)


OOOh   I'm on a resi with kids next Sat in north wales. Mrs Frieda's prob in teh bridge that weekend i'll encourage her to head in that direction Where are you folks diggin in for the night? Top Shoulder, nutclough, Albert


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2007)

frieda, we're destined never to meet, you and I!!  Either that, or you're deliberately avoiding me  

I have no idea where we're going other than it will take in the Fox and Goose.  Whether we stay there or not I'm not arsed, will just be   to meet everyone


----------



## citygirl (Mar 3, 2007)

soj dear...i need your mobile number again, love...lost it when i last buggered my phone up  

(sill @ self)


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey this is looking good. Sorry to miss you frieda  but I'm already happy that next week for me is a 4 day one only, and not only that I have a top Northern trip lined up on my day off on Friday!  

See you all in the PUB!!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 4, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> See you all in the PUB!!



Which pub?  Is it not time someone came up with a plan?   

The Fox and Goose is a good place to start I think, unless anyone has a better idea.

What time are people thinking of meeting up?
What about food too? the Fox and Goose don't do food.

Why am I worrying about this   @me


----------



## aqua (Mar 5, 2007)

sorry we're not going to make it, just not enough money and not enough work done


----------



## Spion (Mar 5, 2007)

Shall we say 8 in the F&G?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 5, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Shall we say 8 in the F&G?



Why not


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 5, 2007)

Is this on Friday or Saturday? Going to hopefully pop to Hebden for daytrip next Saturday despite outrageous train fare (twenty quid each!) but can't really do a late one...


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 5, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Is this on Friday or Saturday? Going to hopefully pop to Hebden for daytrip next Saturday despite outrageous train fare (twenty quid each!) but can't really do a late one...


Saturday, be great to see you there


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 5, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Saturday, be great to see you there


Are you not meeting in the daytime then on Saturday at a pub? Eightish bit late for meeting as need to get train back at about nine!


----------



## northernhord (Mar 5, 2007)

I,ll be in da pub from seven onwardz


----------



## Dissident Junk (Mar 5, 2007)

So this meet-up is this Saturday, from 7pm onwards, at the Fox and Goose?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 5, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Are you not meeting in the daytime then on Saturday at a pub? Eightish bit late for meeting as need to get train back at about nine!



The Fox and Goose from 7 up but me and William will probably be in town all afternoon and some others will be coming mid to late afternoon I think. 

Not really sure though, hopefully others will say what their plans are.


----------



## Tort (Mar 5, 2007)

Hoping to leave about midday so reckon I'll probably be there about 4-ish traffic allowing.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm aiming to get to MsShirls for about 4 - is that ok with you chuck?  Or will you still be schmoozing round town with the Walworth one?  Tell me what time is best for you and I'll be there

You do have chippies and pie shops in Heb don't you?   I'll get sommat to line the belly before the boozing.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 5, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I'm aiming to get to MsShirls for about 4 - is that ok with you chuck?  Or will you still be schmoozing round town with the Walworth one?  Tell me what time is best for you and I'll be there
> 
> You do have chippies and pie shops in Heb don't you?   I'll get sommat to line the belly before the boozing.



No shortage of pie and chips in Hebden, plenty of choice for veggies too.

I have no idea what trouble that Walworth bloke will be getting me into by 4 -  
I am hoping to stay sober until evening but you never know


----------



## sojourner (Mar 5, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> I am hoping to stay sober until evening but you never know


Well I shall definitely NOT be getting into a state this time, or there will be carnage on the Sunday roads


----------



## moose (Mar 5, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> I am hoping to stay sober until evening


That'll be a first


----------



## Baron Samedi (Mar 6, 2007)

300 posts and you still haven't actually met up !

Piss up / Brewery


----------



## citygirl (Mar 6, 2007)

it's all been arranged, just waiting for the weekend now...

no need for a piss up in a brewery, when there are so many good pubs around


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 7, 2007)

I got struck with a nasty lurgy (sore throat, shivery, cough, cold, feeling weak etc.  ) early this week, and have been off work today.

But should have recovered by Friday, and will be ready for a restorative pint!


----------



## moose (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't bring yer filthy Southern germs up here


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 8, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Don't bring yer filthy Southern germs up here


I'll ply him with beechams and garlic smoothies


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok-bit indecisive as worked out that not only will it cost forty quid ont train but we will have to leave by eight to get home  How many of you fancy meeting in pub for an hour or two in late afternoon/evening to say hello or shall tangerine and I save our money and meet you all in summer at a (cheap!) festie?


----------



## moose (Mar 8, 2007)

Damn! We won't be there till later, as we're going t'match, so we'll have to meet you another time.


----------



## northernhord (Mar 8, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Ok-bit indecisive as worked out that not only will it cost forty quid ont train but we will have to leave by eight to get home  How many of you fancy meeting in pub for an hour or two in late afternoon/evening to say hello or shall tangerine and I save our money and meet you all in summer at a (cheap!) festie?



I might well be in Hebz early-mid afternoon for pints


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 9, 2007)

Cyber and Northern -- I'll be around early on too


----------



## Zak Bionic (Mar 9, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm.

Hardly know anyone. Check.

Near enough to crawl/cycle. Check.

Serving alcohol. Check.

...when is this?


----------



## northernhord (Mar 9, 2007)

Zak Bionic said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmm.
> 
> Hardly know anyone. Check.
> 
> ...



This Saturday, the 10th


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 9, 2007)

Cool-I will got to Fox and Hounds with sulky Tangerinedream who just wants to watch Blackpool FC play tomorrow at around three or four unless anyone has any better suggestions?


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 9, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Damn! We won't be there till later, as we're going t'match, so we'll have to meet you another time.


Who you watching play? Sure will be summer things to meet up in


----------



## northernhord (Mar 9, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Cool-I will got to Fox and Hounds with sulky Tangerinedream who just wants to watch Blackpool FC play tomorrow at around three or four unless anyone has any better suggestions?



The Fox and Hounds it is then, see you and Tangerine there Miss


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 9, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> The Fox and Hounds it is then, see you and Tangerine there Miss



ITS THE BLOODY FOX AND GOOSE  

don't be going to the wrong pub after all this effort to get together


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 9, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> ITS THE BLOODY FOX AND GOOSE
> 
> don't be going to the wrong pub after all this effort to get together


I've got someone angry before even meeting them
Such a thing can never have happened on the net before


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 9, 2007)

Anyone got any recommendations for a cheapish nice veggie place for a sulking tangerine and I to have lunch?


----------



## northernhord (Mar 9, 2007)

fox and goose it is then Shirl


----------



## Spion (Mar 9, 2007)

is it an afternoon meet now? We'd all planned to come over from Bradford for 7.30 - 8 but if you're all going to be hammered by then the plans might have to get rethunk


----------



## northernhord (Mar 9, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> is it an afternoon meet now? We'd all planned to come over from Bradford for 7.30 - 8 but if you're all going to be hammered by then the plans might have to get rethunk




Nar, its still an evening meet but there is a few of us getting there int afternoon for a few scoops


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm aiming to get there about 4ish, so will catch you cyberfairy (hopefully)


----------



## northernhord (Mar 9, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I'm aiming to get there about 4ish, so will catch you cyberfairy (hopefully)



There will be a pint on the table waiting for you Soj, what u avin?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> There will be a pint on the table waiting for you Soj, what u avin?


Heh - mine's a Stella/Kronenbourg/wheat beer (delete as appropriate ) cheers mate!


----------



## Tort (Mar 9, 2007)

Zak Bionic said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmm.
> 
> Hardly know anyone. Check.
> 
> ...



Seeya there matey & sorry I didn't realise you were so close or I'd have mentioned it before.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 9, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Anyone got any recommendations for a cheapish nice veggie place for a sulking tangerine and I to have lunch?


Organic House on Market street


----------



## Dissident Junk (Mar 9, 2007)

How will I know who you all are on Saturday in the F&G?


----------



## aqua (Mar 9, 2007)

the one thing about urban meets is you just *know* who are urbanites


----------



## Dissident Junk (Mar 9, 2007)

I only ask because if I hadn't have met some London Urbs individually, I'd have been hard pushed to recognise who were Urbs at some meets in London.

But then I suppose that we met in pubs where everyone looked like a potential urbanite.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll have short red hair, and either a white stripes or a half man half biscuit tshirt on

Why don't you check out a few of us on the ugly mug thread? I know me and northern are on there


----------



## Spion (Mar 9, 2007)

So, what time are people getting to the F&G? We had aimed for 8 but I'm tempted to make that earlier if folk will be there sooner


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> So, what time are people getting to the F&G? We had aimed for 8 but I'm tempted to make that earlier if folk will be there sooner


Think it's gonna be a staggered (and staggering if MsShirls been in the pub all day) affair - some's getting there at lunchtime, some's already there, some's only getting there later - so I guess it just depends when you wanna start drinking


----------



## boha (Mar 9, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> So, what time are people getting to the F&G? We had aimed for 8 but I'm tempted to make that earlier if folk will be there sooner



anytime after 6 for me really.


----------



## Spion (Mar 9, 2007)

boha said:
			
		

> anytime after 6 for me really.


 OK, I'll push for an earlier start with Mrs Spion. I've got your mobile no so I'll let you know


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll have the reddest hair in the pub   William will be the hippy with me


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 9, 2007)

Dissident Junk said:
			
		

> I only ask because if I hadn't have met some London Urbs individually, I'd have been hard pushed to recognise who were Urbs at some meets in London.
> 
> But then I suppose that we met in pubs where everyone looked like a potential urbanite.


I'm on ugly mugs index and will prob be wearing a green layery dress and big knee high platforms


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 9, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Organic House on Market street


Cool-do they do cheesy chips?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> I'll have the reddest hair in the pub   William will be the hippy with me


Is he there then?  *waves* Hi William, have you got a northern accent yet?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> wearing a green layery dress and big knee high platforms


Blimey trousers!


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 9, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Blimey trousers!


You will be wearing Blimey trousers?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 9, 2007)

*William of Walworth posting*




			
				MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> I'll ply him with beechams and garlic



Timothy Taylor version 

Now in Hebden and it's very nice


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> You will be wearing Blimey trousers?


No, I'm imagining you in that outfit!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Timothy Taylor version
> 
> Now in Hebden and it's very nice


Save some beer for us Willy!  Or I'll get northern to slap you about a bit


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 9, 2007)

*W of W posting*




			
				sojourner said:
			
		

> Is he there then?  *waves* Hi William, have you got a northern accent yet?



Aye


----------



## Spion (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm a tall specimen with cropped hair and possibly a Fall t shirt on. I'm sure I'll spot you all straight away


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 9, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> No, I'm imagining you in that outfit!


Tis my normal mode of dress-got some new stupid platforms from Ebay which make Gary Glitter's footwear resememble John Major's but can't actually walk in them


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Aye


That's the spirit!!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Tis my normal mode of dress-got some new stupid platforms from Ebay which make Gary Glitter's footwear resememble John Major's but can't actually walk in them


----------



## Spion (Mar 9, 2007)

right, so we're looking for lots of red hair, a hippy, and a lass in Slade-era footwear eating cheesy chips. Should be easy


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> right, so we're looking for lots of red hair, a hippy, and a lass in Slade-era footwear eating cheesy chips. Should be easy


   hehe  - don't forget a menacing bloke who looks like a killer bouncer but who will probably be talking about allotments


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 9, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> hehe  - don't forget a menacing bloke who looks like a killer bouncer but who will probably be talking about allotments


And a skinny sulking tangerine in a Blackpool FC t-shirt


----------



## Spion (Mar 9, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> hehe  - don't forget a menacing bloke who looks like a killer bouncer but who will probably be talking about allotments


 Ah yes, NH - how could I forget?


----------



## Spion (Mar 9, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> hehe  - don't forget a menacing bloke who looks like a killer bouncer but who will probably be talking about allotments


 Aside from the killer bit that's a fair description of me too


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

Is Hebden ready for us d'ya think?!


----------



## Dissident Junk (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm coming with PtG. So that's a Mediterranean-looking bloke with curly hair and a small female wearing a tassled scarf.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

Dissident Junk said:
			
		

> I'm coming with PtG. So that's a Mediterranean-looking bloke with curly hair and a small female wearing a tassled scarf.


!!  Oops!  I don't do it very often, but I did think you were a blerk  I don't know why, sorry sorry


----------



## Dissident Junk (Mar 9, 2007)

S'Okay.

Most people make that mistake.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 9, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> !!  Oops!  I don't do it very often, but I did think you were a blerk  I don't know why, sorry sorry



I made this mistake too ...


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> I made this mistake too ...


Oi! Why are you not in the pub?


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello you lot. I'll be arriving I *think* earlyish afternoon. I'll be the somewhat large middleaged lady in holey jeans purple dm's and a vince ray tshirt. 

Unless I change my mind in the morning, that is 

MsShirlLaverne - will call you for directions once i pass a sign saying 'welcome to Hebden Bridge'

I think cyberfairy might recognise me from the Bath meet - if she's not got too much cider down her neck by the time I get there, that is.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Hello you lot. I'll be arriving I *think* earlyish afternoon. I'll be the somewhat large middleaged lady in holey jeans purple dm's and a vince ray tshirt.
> 
> Unless I change my mind in the morning, that is
> 
> ...


   You don't look very large in your pics felix!


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 9, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> You don't look very large in your pics felix!




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Notice they are only head and shoulder shots - I'm not daft, you know.

You're in for a shock!!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Notice they are only head and shoulder shots - I'm not daft, you know.
> 
> You're in for a shock!!


Hmmm...we'll see lady, we'll see


*goes off muttering about body dysmorphia*


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh, and if you mean the nekkid thread bare arse shot, that was pre-christmas pudding and mince pies.

(and if you didn't see it tough, it's been taken down  )


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 9, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> I think cyberfairy might recognise me from the Bath meet - if she's not got too much cider down her neck by the time I get there, that is.


Ever the optimist  Course will recognise you!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Oh, and if you mean the nekkid thread bare arse shot, that was pre-christmas pudding and mince pies.
> 
> (and if you didn't see it tough, it's been taken down  )


I didn't see it, no 

But as I always say, if I'm gonna see a naked lady, I like to have at least been there when the nakedness was achieved


----------



## moose (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm the quiet, refined, ladylike one.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> I'm the quiet, refined, ladylike one.


*splutter*


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 9, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> I'm the quiet, refined, ladylike one.



*splutter again*


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 9, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> I'm the quiet, refined, ladylike one.




Next she'll say that she will be the one sipping a nice sweet sherry and eating cucumber sandwiches with the crusts cut off.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Next she'll say that she will be the one sipping a nice sweet sherry and eating cucumber sandwiches with the crusts cut off.


And not singing football songs


----------



## moose (Mar 9, 2007)

ffs  My reputation precedes me


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> ffs  My reputation precedes me


You post anything on urban, and it's there forEVER


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 9, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> You post anything on urban, and it's there forEVER


I'm the timid one


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> I'm the timid one


HA!!! 

Proof that there are *big* liars on urban ^^


----------



## Baron Samedi (Mar 9, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I didn't see it, no
> 
> But as I always say, if I'm gonna see a naked lady, I like to have at least been there when the nakedness was achieved




That's vaguely frigthening - you want to see _every_ ladys naked bottoms in the flesh before you look at photos of them   

Poor Felix and her bottom


----------



## moose (Mar 10, 2007)

shirl - I'll give you a ring when we're in the area! 
Laterz.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 10, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> I'm the quiet, refined, ladylike one.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 10, 2007)

Shirl and I will be going for a healthy walk through the Crags just near Hebden Bridge before long, before heading into town via a scenic path and the canal -- get that respectable sensible sightgseeing shit out of the way first before getting stuck into the erm 'socialising'   

See you all laters


----------



## citygirl (Mar 10, 2007)

well, i'm aiming to get there around 7ish, i think...look out for me, i'm _terribly_ shy and retiring .. 

and could well be in a terrible mood...we're currently losing 1-0


----------



## Spion (Mar 10, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> well, i'm aiming to get there around 7ish, i think...look out for me, i'm _terribly_ shy and retiring ..
> 
> and could well be in a terrible mood...we're currently losing 1-0



Hi CG, we'll be there about 7.30. See you in the fox n goose. 2-0 now  City can't go down - i wanna watch em do Leeds next season


----------



## sojourner (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm still aiming to get there about 4ish

Course, this depends on my bitch of a satnav lady sending me the right way


----------



## sojourner (Mar 10, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> well, i'm aiming to get there around 7ish, i think...look out for me, i'm _terribly_ shy and retiring ..
> 
> and could well be in a terrible mood...we're currently losing 1-0


I'll keep me eye out for a teeny tiny wallflower then


----------



## northernhord (Mar 10, 2007)

I cant make it,  worra fucker, will have to meet youz'e all in Summer


----------



## citygirl (Mar 11, 2007)

ahhh...what a night 

best thing about not drinking...not having to sober up next day 

fantastic people, never stopped laughing all night 

we had a biggest boobs competition, but no naked mud-wrestling


----------



## tangerinedream (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice to meet the people I met, albeit briefly.


----------



## Spion (Mar 11, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> I cant make it,  worra fucker, will have to meet youz'e all in Summer


 Yeah, dude, we were sorry to have missed you. Next time


----------



## Spion (Mar 11, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> best thing about not drinking...not having to sober up next day


 Yep, I can confirm my head hurts today  




			
				citygirl said:
			
		

> we had a biggest boobs competition, but no naked mud-wrestling


 That probably happened later, back at Shirls


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 11, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> That probably happened later, back at Shirls



Nope, it was in the pub, you weren't paying attention


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> I cant make it,  worra fucker, will have to meet youz'e all in Summer


You'd best have a fucking good excuse mister  

You missed a TOP night, didn't stop laughing all night.  Great to meet you all, the charming and very slightly pissed-out-of-her-face cyberfairy and the long-suffering tangerinedream  , Spion (who looks nothing LIKE a bouncer) and his gorgeous girly, Tort (who I thought was someone else  ), moose and mister moose (and his KILLER spliffs  ), William, CG, retiring as ever, Pete the Greek (who was all polite!  And shy!) and Dissident Junk (who looks nothing like a blerk), the GORGEOUS felixthecat, and poor Shirl, who I farted on loads but she never noticed in her *ahem* coma, and boha!  Hola boha!  Not a girl, as it turns out  


Can't wait for the next one!! 

Oh, ps, thanks for the brekky Shirl - a valiant action given your shredded head this morning hehe


----------



## aqua (Mar 11, 2007)

I sent moose a text to say hello to everyone but she ignored me


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I sent moose a text to say hello to everyone but she ignored me


 

Oh, you shoulda COME!  Would have been great to see you aqua

I feel surprisingly chipper given the amount of beer I consumed.  I'm even attempting a glass of rioja at the moment


----------



## aqua (Mar 11, 2007)

although I wished I'd met you all, I'm pleased I stayed here  got everything done I needed to, and some I didn't think I'd get done

and I saved some pennies too

and my liver


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2007)

I spent a fortune!   Although a fair chunk of that went on the bajillion bags of crisps I decided I needed to buy when we were leaving


----------



## northernhord (Mar 11, 2007)

See youz'e all next time for sure innit!


----------



## moose (Mar 11, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I sent moose a text to say hello to everyone but she ignored me


I read it out to everyone , actually, but couldn't reply because of very limited mobile reception.  And as we were busy burning a pie at the time, and mr moose was running round with a leopard-print broom trying to turn the smoke alarm off, it wasn't the best time for social niceties 

*puts Northernhoard on Ignore*


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm home!!

Thank you all for a fab time - MsShirlLaverne, you are hostess with the mostest, even if you take up a bloody lot of bed for a small person. I'll forgive you cos you do a mean breakfast even when a bit *ahem* fragile  . 

Lovely to meet all the people I hadn't met before(and those I had met before ie Moose & Mr Moose) and btw citygirl, you forgot to tell everyone who absolutely hammered you in the biggest boobs contest  

See y'all at Glastonbury if not before.


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 11, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I spent a fortune!   Although a fair chunk of that went on the bajillion bags of crisps I decided I needed to buy when we were leaving



And what about the pork scratchings?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> And what about the pork scratchings?


Forgot about them!  

It's all coming back to me now...the boobs competition, the smoke alarm - I wouldn't have remembered about them if they weren't on this thread


----------



## northernhord (Mar 11, 2007)

If I could have made it I would have, I was gutted last night


----------



## Tort (Mar 11, 2007)

Home safely.  Wonderful to meet all you lovely new people & catch up with the old 'uns.  Thanks again to Shirl for her hospitality.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> If I could have made it I would have, I was gutted last night


What happened mate?  How come you couldn't make it?  You were sorely missed!


----------



## northernhord (Mar 11, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> What happened mate?  How come you couldn't make it?  You were sorely missed!



Dya know one of them days when a thousand things fuck up, well that was yesterday for.


----------



## moose (Mar 11, 2007)

Damn! I left me rum on shirl's worktop 

I'll let you off this time Northern, but don't make a habit of it.


----------



## northernhord (Mar 11, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Damn! I left me rum on shirl's worktop
> 
> I'll let you off this time Northern, but don't make a habit of it.



soz Moose , I owe youz'e all a pint for my absence


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Dya know one of them days when a thousand things fuck up, well that was yesterday for.


Bugger 

Next time eh?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 11, 2007)

So, how many people were sick?


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 11, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> You'd best have a fucking good excuse mister :
> 
> You missed a TOP night, didn't stop laughing all night.  Great to meet you all, the charming and very slightly pissed-out-of-her-face cyberfairy and the long-suffering tangerinedream , Spion (who looks nothing LIKE a bouncer) and his gorgeous girly, Tort (who I thought was someone else ), moose and mister moose (and his KILLER spliffs ), William , CG, retiring as ever, Pete the Greek (who was all polite!  And shy!) and Dissident Junk (who looks nothing like a blerk), the GORGEOUS felixthecat, and poor Shirl, who I farted on loads but she never noticed in her *ahem* coma, and boha!  Hola boha!  Not a girl, as it turns out
> 
> ...



Hideously embarressed by drunkenness and had vague hope no-one had noticed -cider was very strong-been sick all day  
Lovely to meet you all anyway and Hebden Bridge is wonderous-found great pie shop too


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 11, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> So, how many people were sick?


I have been throwing up all day-only Mutiny On The Bounty on channel five and some supernoodles have saved me from certain death.


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 11, 2007)

Can we change cyberfairy's name to cyderfairy?

I've met her twice and each time she's been under the influence of the dreaded applejuice.

I think it suits her


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 11, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Can we change cyberfairy's name to cyderfairy?
> 
> I've met her twice and each time she's been under the influence of the dreaded applejuice.
> 
> I think it suits her


After last night just call me 'nothingstrongerthanwatereveragainfairy'  
Next time we meet, will be over a bottle of Evian-possibly


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> So, how many people were sick?


None    We are hardcore


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 11, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> None    We are hardcore


The bin in my bedroom belies that statement


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> had vague hope no-one had noticed


No chance!  I couldn't understand loads of what you were saying but I thought it was just me, not being able to hear you properly, til you confessed to being shitfaced  

Poor you being sick all day though    Get Well Soon


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> The bin in my bedroom belies that statement


Aha, but that's NEXT DAY sickness - you were fine yesterday  

I recommend ginger tea - it's excellent for calming the nausea


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 11, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Aha, but that's NEXT DAY sickness - you were fine yesterday
> 
> I recommend ginger tea - it's excellent for calming the nausea


I am fine now after vast amounts of junk food, junk TV and tea-never getting that drunk again-such strong cider and was there forquite a few hours-tried drinking slowly but twasnt enough and feel like stupid teenager now Twas lovley day though


----------



## boha (Mar 11, 2007)

top night !

the cider was lethal !
cider+cold = day in bed 
felt like i'd been beaten around the head with a piece of pipe when i woke up.

and cheers to CG for the lift home (even though i don't remember it )


----------



## citygirl (Mar 11, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> I'm home!!
> 
> Thank you all for a fab time - MsShirlLaverne, you are hostess with the mostest, even if you take up a bloody lot of bed for a small person. I'll forgive you cos you do a mean breakfast even when a bit *ahem* fragile  .
> 
> ...



i didn't forget love ...just didn't think it was right to let the news out before you got home 

anyway...you had it in the bag


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 11, 2007)

I took myself back to bed after everyone left this morning and I'm still here  

Had a great night, was good to meet so many different people and have such a laugh in the pub.

Back at mine, not only do I have moose's rum here, I seem to have aquired a bottle of gin and gallons of cider  ( pity I feel too rough still to drink any of it  ) 

Here's to next time


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 11, 2007)

You should have 2 bottles of Landlord and 2 of Black Sheep somewhere as well  

Twas a great weekend all round. Spent ages taking pix in Hebden this afternoon, lovely town that it is


----------



## Spion (Mar 12, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> I took myself back to bed after everyone left this morning and I'm still here


 Blimey, there's a pattern emerging here. I ended up back in bed on Sunday afternoon too


----------



## moose (Mar 12, 2007)

Lightweights. 
















I didn't go to bed till at least er... 9pm.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 12, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> None    We are hardcore


Not trying hard enough more like


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> I didn't go to bed till at least er... 9pm.



   That's about when I went too   Went for a read, fell asleep in less than a minute heh


----------



## chio (Mar 12, 2007)

gutted I didn't get to meet you lot


----------



## northernhord (Mar 12, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> gutted I didn't get to meet you lot



Same ere, I never made it either


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 12, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Same ere, I never made it either



You and chio don't know what a great night you missed.   No excuses next time


----------



## aqua (Mar 12, 2007)

check your pm's woman


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 12, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> check your pm's woman


Don't know who you've pm'ed chuck but it wasn't me


----------



## northernhord (Mar 12, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> You and chio don't know what a great night you missed.   No excuses next time



No excuses next time, I'll fuckin camp in Hebdon near the canal a week before the meet to ensure that I am there


----------



## Baron Samedi (Mar 12, 2007)

Any pics ?

To put faces to names


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2007)

Baron Samedi said:
			
		

> Any pics ?
> 
> To put faces to names


I didn't see anyone taking any - we were too busy necking beer and nattering  

Oh, hang on, there might be a couple from back at shirls - Tort had a camera.  I _think_


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> No excuses next time, I'll fuckin camp in Hebdon near the canal a week before the meet to ensure that I am there


Damn right mister northern!

And you chio me lad!


----------



## northernhord (Mar 12, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Damn right mister northern!
> 
> And you chio me lad!



So did ya sink a fair few on the night then Soj?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> So did ya sink a fair few on the night then Soj?


Might have done    Actually, I was _very_ good for me, mainly cos I was driving home next day.  Can't remember how many pints I got through but started about 5ish and carried on til midnightish - but had that all-important steak pie to line the belly first.  Plus multi-bags of pork scratchings and crisps during the night


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 12, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I didn't see anyone taking any - we were too busy necking beer and nattering
> 
> Oh, hang on, there might be a couple from back at shirls - Tort had a camera.  I _think_



I got my camera out but I think there's only a couple of drunken pics, I'll have a look tonight


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 12, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Plus multi-bags of pork scratchings


 
I've been doing my veggie bit for weeks but those pork scratchings did for my willpower


----------



## northernhord (Mar 12, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Might have done    Actually, I was _very_ good for me, mainly cos I was driving home next day.  Can't remember how many pints I got through but started about 5ish and carried on til midnightish - but had that all-important steak pie to line the belly first.  Plus multi-bags of pork scratchings and crisps during the night



Theres nowt like eating a healthy portion of rubbish food before boozin, Cyberfairy only hada salad


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> I got my camera out but I think there's only a couple of drunken pics, I'll have a look tonight


   Not sure I'd wanna see them like, given my impressive talent of being the least photogenic person in the universe

Veggie my arse - you're rubbish at it


----------



## northernhord (Mar 12, 2007)

Come on, show us the pics please, I am intruiged to see what Shirl looks like


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 12, 2007)

jaysus - photographic evidence?   

Tort did have his camera out at MsShirl's, that I do remember.

His might be ok, but any taken by Ms Shirl will not be in focus or will be missing heads, or may even be of some random decorative object and not a person !

Baron - you should have magicked yourself over from Hispaniola for the night cos it were ace  !


----------



## Spion (Mar 12, 2007)

I've got a hazy recollection of Boha taking some on his phone. Boha, check yer phone dude!


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 12, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> I've got a hazy recollection of Boha taking some on his phone. Boha, check yer phone dude!




So he did - but I think they were all of the same thing!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> So he did - but I think they were all of the same thing!


Oh aye?  What were they?  Now, this wouldn't involve a certain competition would it?  

How come I didn't see anyone taking pictures anyway??


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Come on, show us the pics please, I am intruiged to see what Shirl looks like


You know what Shirl sees when she looks in the mirror?  Shirl, looking absolutely _fabulous_, darling


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 12, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Oh aye?  What were they?  Now, this wouldn't involve a certain competition would it?
> 
> How come I didn't see anyone taking pictures anyway??



1. They were all of Moose and ZakBionic

2. Because you were too pissed.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> 1. They were all of Moose and ZakBionic
> 
> 2. Because you were too pissed.


   I still can't remember what ZB looked like


----------



## Spion (Mar 12, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Oh aye?  What were they?  Now, this wouldn't involve a certain competition would it?


 No way. Boha doesn't have a wide angle lens  

(actually, I think this competition took place before we got there, or at least I was oblivious to it, which I somehow doubt)


----------



## Spion (Mar 12, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I still can't remember what ZB looked like


 dark hair, long, and a face with hair on it. 

He was banging on about the virtues of S Yorks when I was asked to step in and defend the honour of west yorks. That's when i realised you lot had got pretty hammered by the time we arrived (and I resolved to catch up quickly  )


----------



## northernhord (Mar 12, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> You know what Shirl sees when she looks in the mirror?  Shirl, looking absolutely _fabulous_, darling



Thats says rock all to me soj , i am always interested to put a face to peeps I chat to on ere


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> dark hair, long, and a face with hair on it.
> 
> He was banging on about the virtues of S Yorks when I was asked to step in and defend the honour of west yorks. That's when i realised you lot had got pretty hammered by the time we arrived (and I resolved to catch up quickly  )


Skinny?  A bit manic?

If so, I ended up yakkin to him quite a lot  Off his fucking head!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Thats says rock all to me soj , i am always interested to put a face to peeps I chat to on ere


Best get yer arse to the next meet then, eh?


----------



## Spion (Mar 12, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Skinny?  A bit manic?
> 
> If so, I ended up yakkin to him quite a lot  Off his fucking head!


 You were all a bit manic by the time we arrived  I'm on for the early shift next time


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 12, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Thats says rock all to me soj , i am always interested to put a face to peeps I chat to on ere


There are some pics of me on here but you have to know where to look and I always forget. Anyway, yesterday morning I looked like an absolute dog


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> There are some pics of me on here but you have to know where to look and I always forget. Anyway, yesterday morning I looked like an absolute dog


There are some pics, but you look even better these days    That hair length really suits you, and I reckon you have some fucking youth elixir   

And no way did you look a dog!!!  A little spaced, maybe...


----------



## citygirl (Mar 12, 2007)

"virtues of s.yorks"?........what ones would they be then, like?.... 

pfft to you and your "back-up" ya lily-livered brummy ya


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> "virtues of s.yorks"?........what ones would they be then, like?....
> 
> pfft to you and your "back-up" ya lily-livered brummy ya


Somehow, I kinda knew you'd have been in the thick of that particular 'discussion'


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 12, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> There are some pics, but you look even better these days    That hair length really suits you, and I reckon you have some fucking youth elixir
> 
> And no way did you look a dog!!!  A little spaced, maybe...



Remind me to buy you some gallons of drink 



and 'appen some specs!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Remind me to buy you some gallons of drink


Remind me to ask you  about the pictures on your walls sometime


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 12, 2007)

Just had a look at at my pics from Saturday. Only 3 survived my drunken attempts   and I don't think the 3 blokes involved would thank me for posting my drunken attempts at capturing the 3 of them, although I did get the essence of their pissedness


----------



## Spion (Mar 12, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> "virtues of s.yorks"?........what ones would they be then, like?....
> 
> pfft to you and your "back-up" ya lily-livered brummy ya



Tsk, there's no pleasing some!  

Lily livered? You told me you were all scared when you went to Brum for a football match


----------



## northernhord (Mar 12, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> There are some pics of me on here but you have to know where to look and I always forget. Anyway, yesterday morning I looked like an absolute dog



That's so very not fair Laverne 
*where are the pics I will only have a quick peek*


----------



## boha (Mar 12, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> I've got a hazy recollection of Boha taking some on his phone. Boha, check yer phone dude!



got a couple of pics, not right good quality though.

got pete the greek, moose, mr moose (i think), shirl, soj and the side of felixthecat's head


----------



## chio (Mar 12, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> "virtues of s.yorks"?........what ones would they be then, like?....
> 
> pfft to you and your "back-up" ya lily-livered brummy ya



Surely neither of those places have any virtues whatsoever when compared to the sheer paradise that is Cheshire


----------



## northernhord (Mar 12, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> Surely neither of those places have any virtues whatsoever when compared to the sheer paradise that is Cheshire



Cheshire, for Christs sake worra loada tax dodging SUV driving biege wearing fuckas


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 12, 2007)

I've heard that the mooses live in Cheshire.

To contradict the stereotype, like  

The only pix I took were strictly of the buildings, boats, views and canals of Hebden Bridge and nearby, not a single portrait!


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 12, 2007)

It was warm and sunny in West Yorkshire yesterday afternoon -- I was very reluctant to leave!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2007)

boha said:
			
		

> got a couple of pics, not right good quality though.
> 
> got pete the greek, moose, mr moose (i think), shirl, soj and the side of felixthecat's head


Let's have a look at em anyway boha (am really hoping this wasn't towards the end of the night when I was a slobbering wreck!)


----------



## citygirl (Mar 13, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> It was warm and sunny in West Yorkshire yesterday afternoon -- I was very reluctant to leave!




it's even nicererer today 

the sun has definitely got his hat on


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 13, 2007)

Where and when is the next meet then?


----------



## aqua (Mar 13, 2007)

I was just wondering that  I have gin to catch up with


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 13, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I was just wondering that  I have gin to catch up with


'appen I'll start a new thread


----------



## Tort (Mar 13, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Tort did have his camera out at MsShirl's, that I do remember.



Only to capture the obligatory picture of William asleep but I've embarrassed the  poor lad enough with them down the years to post yet another one


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 13, 2007)

I've got one of you, william and mr moose looking a bit 'tired and emotional' but won't embarrass any of you, coz I'm good like that


----------



## yardbird (Mar 13, 2007)

*hand up*
Soj  has geed me up.
Please can I come to the next? 
Pleaseplease


----------



## northernhord (Mar 13, 2007)

Show us your pics Laverne!


----------



## citygirl (Mar 13, 2007)

i'm praying that none of me made it onto anyone's poor memory stick


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 13, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Show us your pics Laverne!



Ok but you'll have to wait 'til I find the wire that goes from my camera to my laptop. I'm off to that there London in the morning 'til Friday, so it'll be after that. Keep your hair (stubble) on and I'll post pics soon


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> *hand up*
> Soj  has geed me up.
> Please can I come to the next?
> Pleaseplease


All you have to do is turn up mate


----------



## Zak Bionic (Mar 17, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Skinny?  A bit manic?
> 
> If so, I ended up yakkin to him quite a lot  Off his fucking head!



Eyup.

 

So.....the universe starts in Sheff and extends outwards past Rotherham and beyond....

Discuss.
























 

I had fun...good to meet some new and some old who i have 'definately seen somewhere before'


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2007)

Ow do Zak 

Has your gob got tired yet?   I can't remember anything we talked about, I just recall us drunkenly shouting nonsense at each other


----------



## Zak Bionic (Mar 22, 2007)

My gob never tires...believe me.

My arms wave less manically after about 12 hours though, so people can stand closer to the bollocks I spout.


----------



## citygirl (Mar 23, 2007)

well, hey there sparring pardner  

(shouldn't that "location" read "just above the MIDDLE bit"?... )


----------

